# Top 10 Cars of the 2012 NY Auto Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Over the past few years Lexus has been referred to as a Japanese Buick, with the number one reason being the ES front-drive luxury sedan a car that drew direct comparisons with the not-quite-Cadillac GM premium brand. To erase those comparos the new 2013 ES gets a more stylish exterior with a GS-themed front nose and a profile more like the flagship LS.

Swapping its Camry underpinnings for an Avalon platform it has, however, grown even more in size a notable Buick trait. Plus, to challenge the eAssist mild-hybrid LaCrosse, there's finally now an ES300h hybrid system getting 39 mpg average.

More: *Top 10 Cars of the 2012 NY Auto Show* on Autoguide.com


----------



## michaljohn19 (May 3, 2012)

*Dave and Busters Coupons*

I am Mike,
I was searching some website on google then I find this,Its a great website and I love the content of this site,
My business is about Coupons.
You can Get free restaurant coupons in 2012 to save money next time you dine out,you can get
KFC coupons ,Dave and Busters Coupons, Papa John's coupons.

Dave and Busters Coupons

If you are a shrimp lover, you should head down to Red Lobster this weekend. This only a limited time offer and worth checking out.
You can Visit at :

Printable Restaurant Coupons 2012 | Restaurant Deals.

KFC coupons,Papa John's coupons


----------

